# virecover



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2011)

At my FreeBSD 8.2 systems there is an active startup script /etc/rc.d/virecover.

I don't use vi, and I made sure, that no one ever will use vi at my systems, since I prefer nano:

[CMD=""]export EDITOR=/usr/local/bin/nano[/CMD]

and of course "vi for never":

[CMD=""]cd /usr/bin; mv vi _vi_; ln -s /usr/local/bin/nano vi[/CMD]

So, can I safely deactivate/remove /etc/rc.d/virecover, or otherwise, for what is this script good for?

Many thanks for any reply.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## aragon (Apr 25, 2011)

The more base files you modify manually, the more work you'll have to do after an upgrade.  Rather leave those files alone and add this to your /etc/rc.conf:


```
virecover_enable="NO"
```



			
				rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> for what is this script good for?


It recovers files that were busy being edited when vi or the FreeBSD system crashed, if that were to happen.


----------



## frig (Jun 8, 2011)

This probably isn't correct right now. I use vi often, and my system did not crash in the last couple of months, though I get a vi-recover mail every day I start my computer, and this mail states that a vi recover for some file I edited last time is available (though nothing crashed, I suppose).

But thanks, now I turned it off and probably won't see any useless (for me) vi-recover messages again, thanks to rc.conf.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry if this is wrong, but is there a global shell rc in /etc or /usr/local/etc that can be used for alias. Seems a bit more sane to keep nvi named as the system would expect and simply set an alias to nano.


----------

